

Cross-Platform SDK for Mobile Phones. C++, HTML5, Native UI. Apache License - zura
http://www.mosync.com/

======
zura
Also on github:

[https://github.com/MoSync/MoSync](https://github.com/MoSync/MoSync)

Other projects:

[https://github.com/MoSync/](https://github.com/MoSync/)

